# What are your goals for 2012



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

This year I want to 

A- Lose more weight
B-Get out hacking again
C- Learn to canter
D- Buy a little horsebox so I can start showing my Ponies/ or go to nice scenic place for hacking.
E- do a walk trot dressage test

List what you want to achieve this year..........


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

1. Lose more weight - going to WW and doing well at this moment.
2. Log 600+ miles on the trail. Was off to a good start in January and the weather has held me up this month!
3. Get more confidence to be able to ride in an endurance ride.
4. Haul to a few new trails for overnight weekend trips.
5. Work with my horse, Biscuit, to further his training.


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

My biggest priority atm is to find a place to move my horse that is closer to where I am living, and finish her up. She is a reliable mount but I wouldn't call her "well trained" and due to some saddle issues/unevenness in my body and landing on my head at the canter more than once, we haven't quite mastered that gait. I also need to take some weight off of her, which means riding more! Get 30 days on my gelding... just get 'er done, I guess!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

My goals are 
1 to lose 20 lbs 
2 get back into riding


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

1) build my new saddle - this is goign to be one heck of a project!!! I am buying a tree and all the hardware, but doing all the work myself!

2) Finish my cart restoration and start driving agai

3) have a lot of fun with my horse

4) help my daughter get her filly's ground done to be started in 2013

5) spinal surgery


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

have hubby build me a saddle stand and grooming box
also a tack box


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

This is a good idea, I think that I need to set goals for my self so that I have something to work towards! 

* Be healthier- reduce junk food, exercise more, and loosing weight would be good but as long as I feel more energetic and have higher self esteem I think Ill be happy
* Trailer out to the LT to ride for the equivalence of once a week
* Ride 2/3 times a week at the house and work on trotting and cantering 
* Focus on school and maintain a good GPA
* Don't stress out about work
I really just want to be more confident as a rider. I realize that my mare isn't getting the attention she needs, so it's no help to me when she is misbehaving...


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

actually be able to ride at all this year.. but my options keep falling through.. oh well... the joys of being a plus sized rider...lol


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

1. not break any bones riding. In 2010 arm when horse rolled over backwards on me, and 2011, there was this girl......= two broke ribs.
2. related but not identical to the above, fall off less. Anybody ever fall off a horse that wasnt moving ? 
3. Complete my first 50 mile AERC ride.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

1. ride more than i did last year!
2. clean my tack more
3. run a 5k


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Jumper12 said:


> 1. ride more than i did last year!
> 2. clean my tack more
> 3. run a 5k


I ran a 5k this fall. I was hit with a stomach flu about 25 minutes before I left... but still insisted on running. BEST experience ever. My family, my boyfriend, and several of my friends were at the finish line cheering me on. I can't wait for the weather to clear up to start running again. I really loved being able to push my body in that way!


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

afatgirlafathorse said:


> I ran a 5k this fall. I was hit with a stomach flu about 25 minutes before I left... but still insisted on running. BEST experience ever. My family, my boyfriend, and several of my friends were at the finish line cheering me on. I can't wait for the weather to clear up to start running again. I really loved being able to push my body in that way!


thats too bad that you got sick, good for you for still running! Im only running like 1.25miles right now but im hoping in a couple months i will be running further! do you have any tips on reaching my goal?
good luck with your running this year xx


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

I want to

1) lose some excess weight so I feel more energized
2) fall off less, and yes Joe I have fallen off a horse that was standing still, I was dismounting at the time...hilarious..and embarrassing..
3)ride more! camp more!


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Jumper12 said:


> thats too bad that you got sick, good for you for still running! Im only running like 1.25miles right now but im hoping in a couple months i will be running further! do you have any tips on reaching my goal?
> good luck with your running this year xx


I started with what I could do... I was lucky, had a perfect spot to train - from the end of my driveway to the end of a specific road was 5k. I wanted to complete going the distance each time but not necessarily at a run or jog. First, I went as far as I could at a jog (after a warmup), and usually measured it by telephone poles. I would pick a spot in the horizon and say "I'm going to go there" and when I got there, I would make myself go a LITTLE bit further - sometimes it was the length of two more poles, sometimes it was just two steps, but either way, I went a little bit farther than the absolute farthest that I thought I would go. 

You have to train the mind, the body will follow. It is the mind that is going to hold you up!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

to get into riding if every hubby buys my boots and helmet 
he keeps putting it off


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

afatgirlafathorse said:


> I started with what I could do... I was lucky, had a perfect spot to train - from the end of my driveway to the end of a specific road was 5k. I wanted to complete going the distance each time but not necessarily at a run or jog. First, I went as far as I could at a jog (after a warmup), and usually measured it by telephone poles. I would pick a spot in the horizon and say "I'm going to go there" and when I got there, I would make myself go a LITTLE bit further - sometimes it was the length of two more poles, sometimes it was just two steps, but either way, I went a little bit farther than the absolute farthest that I thought I would go.
> 
> You have to train the mind, the body will follow. It is the mind that is going to hold you up!


thanks for your advice, I have started doing interval training in a similar manner. i run 1mi then walk .1 miles and then run till i hit a total of two miles, sometimes taking another short walk break for like .05 miles to slow my breathing.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

1. Slim down to at least 180 pounds for my first show June 2 so I look good in my custom show shirt

2. Slim down to at least 160 pounds by my Dressage show in September so I fit my 16.5" Dressage saddle. :lol:

3. Run a 5K

4. Fix my crookedness issues and finally get Jynx going nice at the canter in both directions without problems

5. Save for my trip to Mexico next January!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

-Get a good summer job (so can have money for lessons and for a possible tropical holiday with my whole family)
-Find the barn I want to stick with and ride at
-Advance sufficiently in riding as to be able to call myself, without a doubt, an intermediate.
-Try and publish a children's book


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> 3. Run a 5K


yay thats one of mine too


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

1. Lose some weight so I can get on my horse easier and feel better about myself.
2. Get a better paying job and hopefully one I enjoy more than the current
3. Go to more trail rides now that I have my own trailer
4. Get more trail buddies, so many people at my barn just want to show
5. Work on my balance at the gallop
6. Establish a good headset at the canter
7. Hopefully build a better relationship with the trainer at my barn so I feel comfortable taking lessons again. I want to learn more and she's nice, but I think it's just her style of teaching that leaves me a little intimidated.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Fellpony said:


> This year I want to
> 
> A- Lose more weight
> B-Get out hacking again
> ...


Well thats one goal started...... I had my first canter on my mare today


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I hope to lose enough weight to get back where I was last summer, and keep going from there. I've been told (even by members of this forum) that I'm too heavy for my girl, so riding is not an option at the moment, but maybe by next year? I was down to 265 - 270 last summer, so I have 27 pounds to lose by April or May. Weightloss is very hard for me due to underlying health issues, but I am determined!


----------

